# IMac external storage solution for Sample Libs?



## Levon (Aug 1, 2017)

Hello,

I've finally decided to opt for an iMac for my new home studio setup running Logic Pro. Still haven't decided between the i5 and i7 due to fan noise and potential thermal issues but that's another story. 

I will be going for the 512gb Internal SSD rather than the fusion drive. The plan is to have my sample libraries (Komplete, Spitfire, OT) on external SSD(s) and then an external SSD or 7200 rpm Hard Drive for my project files. 

I'm debating whether to go down the Blackmagic Multidock (Thunderbolt 2) route loaded with Samsung EVO SSDs or go with a Samsung T3 (Usb 3). Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Levon


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 1, 2017)

Honestly they're both good solutions I'm interested to see what others say as well. Personally I use two Blackmagic MD and knock on wood been flawless for 2 years now.


----------



## charlieclouser (Aug 1, 2017)

The two choices you've mentioned are the best two choices I think. I have 2x MultiDock v2's loaded with all Samsung 850's - mostly Pro drives, but a couple 4tb Evo's since the 4tb size is Evo only for the moment. No issues of any kind in three years.

The T3 drives are great as well, and are basically Evo drives in their own tiny enclosures. My wife has two of the 2tb T3 drives for photo storage on her iMac 5k, and they work flawlessly. They are so tiny and lightweight that it's hard to believe - the force of the USB cable trying to coil itself back into the shape it was folded into for shipping will drag the T3 drive across the desk! 

So it really comes down to form factor and portability. If you're anticipating having four drives on line, then the MultiDock will require less cable spaghetti for sure - but being able to put four 2tb T3 drives in your pocket might be attractive as well. The T3 is definitely more portable, if that matters. You might save a few bucks by going for the T3 drives and not needing to buy the MultiDock, but in terms of performance it's pretty much a wash. 

Just pick whichever form factor seems more convenient really. Can't lose with either route.


----------



## christianb (Aug 2, 2017)

hey all,
I've had this dock bookmarked for a while.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0711L68MS/_encoding=UTF8?coliid=IOGCR9AI9CVOT&colid=17R28HHHAO4JP (Amazon.com: Sabrent USB 3.0 4 Bay 2.5” Hard drive/SSD Docking Station with Fan (DS-4SSD): Computers &amp; Accessories)

Seems like an interesting option at a low cost and small footprint, but outside of amazon and eBay, I can't really find any info on it at all. Doesn't even show up on the Sabrent website, which is odd. I know it's not TBolt, but I still can't seem to get past the huge price diff on TB vs USB3. 

christianb


----------



## morphido (Aug 23, 2017)

Hi all, 
Regarding both solutions I found Samsung T3 over USB 3.1 is slower than the speed of the drive inside it, so it will not taking advance of the real speed of the SSD. 
Same with BlackMagic which cannot provide the fastest performance of the drives (I think, correct me if I'm wrong). 
I've tried to go with Sonnet Express Thunderbolt 2 and the SATA x2 expansion card to connect 2 EVO 850 of 1TB each. 520Mb/s Reading - 500Mb/s Writing, reaching the theoric maximum.


----------



## Brendon Williams (Aug 23, 2017)

I have a Thunderbay 4 mini and have liked it a lot.


----------



## essay (Aug 23, 2017)

Thunderbay mini as well... happy user here.


----------



## Jake (Aug 23, 2017)

Thunderbay Mini as well, working great!


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Aug 23, 2017)

One of these, along with one or two T3 drives.

http://www.caldigit.com/thunderbolt-3-dock/thunderbolt-station-3/


----------



## artomatic (Aug 23, 2017)

Levon said:


> I'm debating whether to go down the Blackmagic Multidock (Thunderbolt 2) route loaded with Samsung EVO SSDs



This is my setup. It's worked really well for me. So easy to transport and so, so fast!


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Aug 23, 2017)

Multidock and Angelbird SSD's for me.

Angelbird ( recomended by VSL) has a special version for Mac.
Had mine for over 3 years now. Solid operation so far.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Aug 24, 2017)

Has anyone tried the highpoint dualbay thunderbolt? Holds two 2.5 or 3.5" ssd or hhd drives. Seems a cheaper solution if you only need a couple of drives or want to picture edit or backup to two 8TB HHDs.


----------



## bioapfel (Sep 7, 2017)

I prefer to buy SSD and enclosure separately 

These enclosure supports UASP

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00FCLG65U/ref=mp_s_a_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1504782119&sr=8-9&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=ssd+uasp+inateck


----------



## Josh Richman (Nov 20, 2017)

Ready to rock! She’s hungry for drives.


----------

